# Bios does not support afu on Asus P5B-VM?



## LiveOrDie (May 12, 2012)

OK i cant get this board to update its bios, I've download the Beta Version 1004 from the asus site here http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5BVM/#download but im getting this error "Bios does not support afu" i've tried all diffrent commands and it just wont update, Any ideas also tried 2 windows bios update programs afuwin and asus's own bios update software.


----------



## 95Viper (May 12, 2012)

Don't know the answer to the AFU problem, maybe someone else can help with that one.

However, why not use the EZ Flash 2:



> EZ Flash 2
> Simply update BIOS from a USB flash disk before entering the OS
> EZ Flash 2 is a user-friendly BIOS update utility. Simply launch this tool and update BIOS from a USB flash disk before entering the OS. You can update your BIOS only in a few clicks without preparing an additional floppy diskette or using an OS-based flash utility.



The manual for your version should have the details.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 12, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Don't know the answer to the AFU problem, maybe someone else can help with that one.
> 
> However, why not use the EZ Flash 2:
> 
> ...



I also tired that and for some reason i didn't work right it would only see drive A and C and was not able to read them or even read my USB so i gave up on it i think the bios on this board is corrupt in some means.


----------



## 95Viper (May 12, 2012)

Was the USB stick formatted for fat and not ntfs?


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 13, 2012)

Tried both Fat16 and Fat32.


----------



## 95Viper (May 13, 2012)

Hate to ask, because you probably have tried this.

Have you enabled the usb and legacy devices in the bios?

Have you tried a cd using the EZ updater or maybe the BIOS recovery?


----------

